# My darling boy



## KingPopzy (Aug 22, 2015)

My darling boy, my wiggle fish, my Pippity Pop... King Popzy was not just a fish. I loved him and he loved me. When I cried he would stare at me and pout. When I dipped my hand in the tank he would quickly dash to lay in it. Popzy feared nothing and never backed down from a fight ( with his reflection of course ).On the last day he was alive, his scales raised and fins tattered, I scooped him up in my hand. He seemed relaxed for the first time in weeks. He lied comfortably, adjusting himself on occasion and never tried to swim away. He was my darling boy. My Pippity Pop.

Popzy the King of Ten Gallon 
in his domain he swims as a dragon
patrolling the javas he find a brawler
prepared for battle his fins make him taller 
in anger his gills flair out like a crest
to his dismay it is only a jest
you see Ten Gallon has flexures
Pretending to be mirrors
on most days Popz is not witless
presently he remains oblivious


----------



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

He was a nice fishy. I really hoped that he would make it. I thought of him a lot before bed. Sip popzy. I hope u enjoy ur vocation


----------



## KingPopzy (Aug 22, 2015)

betta fish lover2323 said:


> He was a nice fishy. I really hoped that he would make it. I thought of him a lot before bed. Sip popzy. I hope u enjoy ur vocation


It means alot to me that you helped me through this. thank you


----------



## MissLibby (Jul 8, 2015)

King Popzy,
I am so touched by what you have written. I am so sorry that he passed. At least he's not in any pain any more. This made me tear up. It is so hard to lose a pet. It is clear that he meant so much to you.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

it's always hard to lose a close pet. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## KingPopzy (Aug 22, 2015)

Thank you guys so much


----------



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

it makes me sad. he looks alot like my female betta


----------



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

He went on a long trip. Probebly somewhere pretty. With rainbows, fresh water, and soccer balls.


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

Oh no! I'm so sorry. I just read through your thread.
A similar incident happened with my boy Indigo- he's up in fishy heaven now, having suffered Dropsy as well. I give you my condolences. He is happy now and he will remember you.
Swim in peace, little guy.


----------



## Sunset02 (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm so sorry about your companion, it's always hard to lose a pet no matter what size . But if and when you're ready, one day you'll find another little fish to care for, and though like you said you will never have another fish like King Popzy this one will have it's own quirks and personality. Soon you will be able to smile when you think of the time you shared with your fishy friend, and look foward to your reunion under the rainbow bridge.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss, he sounded like a real best friend! May he swim peacefully. <3


----------



## KingPopzy (Aug 22, 2015)

Thank you everyone that commented! Sorry I went away from the site for a bit. It means so much that some people understand how I feel about my baby ; u ;


----------



## Betta44 (Aug 9, 2015)

I also add my condolences. I love my little Betta guy as well, so I understand how close you can get to a fish and how much you can love him. You and your Betta were blessed to have each other. All the best. SIP King Popzy.


----------

